# ITS HAPPENED AGAIN!!! Jannahcels on suicide watch



## Deleted member 6111 (Nov 16, 2020)

o


----------



## Deleted member 6111 (Nov 16, 2020)

ya zakiya, ya habibti, qabalni fi wajhi al abyad


----------



## Deleted member 10686 (Nov 16, 2020)

Day of judgement around the corner, what’s your ethnicity op


----------



## Deleted member 5875 (Nov 16, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## sytyl (Nov 16, 2020)

@streege @apollothegun @curryslayerordeath thoughts?


----------



## sytyl (Nov 16, 2020)

Jk257 said:


> View attachment 808803
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ask her her body count


----------



## Deleted member 6111 (Nov 16, 2020)

yungmalinigga said:


> Day of judgement around the corner, what’s your ethnicity op


anglo. 
id never have sex with a muslim girl, certainly not a hijabi. i find this almost as unsettling as i imagine muslims do.


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Nov 16, 2020)

OP, i have nothing to say to you beside that nothing is forgotten, nothing is forgiven, your two angels are writing down every bit of your nubhuman existence.


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Nov 16, 2020)

She looks like a alien jfl


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Nov 16, 2020)

Jk257 said:


> anglo.
> id never have sex with a muslim girl, certainly not a hijabi. i find this almost as unsettling as i imagine muslims do.


take her to jahanam with you.


----------



## Deleted member 6111 (Nov 16, 2020)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> She looks like a alien jfl


yeah shes not attractive


----------



## Pretty (Nov 16, 2020)

Ew isn’t that Haram typical religious cels y’all suck


----------



## Deleted member 6111 (Nov 16, 2020)

sytyl said:


> ask her her body count


lmao im not attractive enough to do that


----------



## Deleted member 6111 (Nov 16, 2020)

well, not enough to get a reply


----------



## Deleted member 10686 (Nov 16, 2020)

Jk257 said:


> anglo.
> id never have sex with a muslim girl, certainly not a hijabi. i find this almost as unsettling as i imagine muslims do.


You said it happened again what was the first time link to thread?


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Nov 16, 2020)

Jk257 said:


> lmao im not attractive enough to do that


i want to know if she is virgin. Enough to tell her parents afterward, they need to know.


----------



## Mr_Norwood (Nov 16, 2020)

She's in England studying and getting ploughed by white chads


----------



## elfmaxx (Nov 16, 2020)

streege said:


> take her to jahanam with you.


jahanam isn't permanent so she might as well yolo & get as much BWC as possible before repenting & settling down with an arab.


----------



## Deleted member 6111 (Nov 16, 2020)

yungmalinigga said:


> You said it happened again what was the first time link to thread?


i posted it in another thread but i edited it to take the photos down. im probably gonna take these down as well ngl. i think sytyl commented idk if he has the photos. it was the thread with the guy who was having a nervous breakdown today on looksmax.me


----------



## Deleted member 6111 (Nov 16, 2020)

Mr_Norwood said:


> She's in England studying and getting ploughed by white chads


pretty sure shes "from" england. this is more of an indictment of my country than anything


----------



## Mr_Norwood (Nov 16, 2020)

Jk257 said:


> pretty sure shes "from" england. this is more of an indictment of my country than anything


She's got some foreign flags in her pro


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Nov 16, 2020)

elfmaxx said:


> jahanam isn't permanent so she might as well yolo & get as much BWC as possible before repenting & settling down with an arab.


would be considered as typical munafiq that are the worst, will stay for a long period if not forever due to that. who knows her heart.


----------



## Deleted member 6111 (Nov 16, 2020)

elfmaxx said:


> jahanam isn't permanent so she might as well yolo & get as much BWC as possible before repenting & settling down with an arab.


depends i think


----------



## GymcelDoomer (Nov 16, 2020)

Jk257 said:


> View attachment 808803
> 
> 
> 
> ...


are u white op?


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Nov 16, 2020)

Mr_Norwood said:


> She's in England studying and getting ploughed by white chads


stfu you balding cuck nubhuman fagcel that has to resort to ugly roasties in 3rd world countries to escortcel max, at 35yo


----------



## GymcelDoomer (Nov 16, 2020)

apparently she's half arab half somali based on the flag combo


----------



## Deleted member 6111 (Nov 16, 2020)

Mr_Norwood said:


> She's got some foreign flags in her pro


yeah think its yemen and somalia. no ethnics in london identify as british. integration literally hasnt happened, other than people abandoning their traditional cultures and morality


----------



## Deleted member 6111 (Nov 16, 2020)

GymcelDoomer said:


> are u white op?


yeah


----------



## Deleted member 6538 (Nov 16, 2020)

Lanat Allah alik


----------



## GymcelDoomer (Nov 16, 2020)

Jk257 said:


> yeah



this is horrible. i feel so compelled to somehow contact her father rn


----------



## Deleted member 5746 (Nov 16, 2020)

Jk257 said:


> yeah think its yemen and somalia. no ethnics in london identify as british. integration literally hasnt happened, other than people abandoning their traditional cultures and morality


If u have kids with her ur kids are gonna come out looking Italian


----------



## sytyl (Nov 16, 2020)

Jk257 said:


> lmao im not attractive enough to do that


just do it most answer, simple as "body count tbh?"


----------



## Deleted member 6111 (Nov 16, 2020)

higgabigga said:


> If u have kids with her ur kids are gonna come out looking Italian


im not interested in somalian girls. i swipe on everyone


----------



## Mr_Norwood (Nov 16, 2020)

Jk257 said:


> yeah think its yemen and somalia. no ethnics in london identify as british. integration literally hasnt happened, other than people abandoning their traditional cultures and morality



Hmm yeah.. the joys of multiculturism.. They enjoy the fruits of the white man but still remain loyal to their shithole "back home".
She studies at the Uni of Hertfordshire So perhaps she's from that hellhole called Luton.

I know exactly what will be going on with her.. She'll be meeting and getting pumped by white Chad's but very discreetly. She won't want to go on a traditional date to a restaurant in fear of being seen as a h0 by "her people". 

At 25 she'll probably settle down with some paki tax driver


----------



## Deleted member 6111 (Nov 16, 2020)

sytyl said:


> just do it most answer, simple as "body count tbh?"


err they probably answer to chad. also if shes wearing a hijab shes probably trying to convey at least an illusion of decency


----------



## sytyl (Nov 16, 2020)

Jk257 said:


> err they probably answer to chad. also if shes wearing a hijab shes probably trying to convey at least an illusion of decency


stop being a cuck jfl do u want the reacts or no


----------



## Mr_Norwood (Nov 16, 2020)

streege said:


> stfu you balding cuck subhuman fagcel that has to resort to ugly roasties in 3rd world countries to escortcel max, at 35yo



Shut up, idiot


----------



## Deleted member 6111 (Nov 16, 2020)

Mr_Norwood said:


> Hmm yeah.. the joys of multiculturism.. They enjoy the fruits of the white man but still remain loyal to their shithole "back home".
> She studies at the Uni of Hertfordshire So perhaps she's from that hellhole called Luton.
> 
> I know exactly what will be going on with her.. She'll be meeting and getting pumped by white Chad's but very discreetly. She won't want to go on a traditional date to a restaurant in fear of being seen as a h0 by "her people".
> ...


tbh shes probably going with asians and africans too, at least i dont see why she wouldnt be


----------



## Deleted member 6111 (Nov 16, 2020)

sytyl said:


> just do it most answer, simple as "body count tbh?"


i want her to actually answer it.


----------



## Mr_Norwood (Nov 16, 2020)

Jk257 said:


> tbh shes probably going with asians and africans too, at least i dont see why she wouldnt be



Highly doubt it.. She's living in a white Chad country why would she not get pumped with Chads?
Arabs hate Negroes anyway there's loads of racist hatred between various deathnik groups in the London area.


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Nov 16, 2020)

Mr_Norwood said:


> Hmm yeah.. the joys of multiculturism.. They enjoy the fruits of the white man but still remain loyal to their shithole "back home".
> She studies at the Uni of Hertfordshire So perhaps she's from that hellhole called Luton.
> 
> I know exactly what will be going on with her.. She'll be meeting and getting pumped by white Chad's but very discreetly. She won't want to go on a traditional date to a restaurant in fear of being seen as a h0 by "her people".
> ...


her parents need to know


----------



## Mr_Norwood (Nov 16, 2020)

Could be a fun Tinder Chadfish experiment...

Chadfish as some blonde Chad and fraud the location as Luton or some other ethnic dump full of Muslims.. See how many Muslima's take the bait


----------



## Deleted member 6111 (Nov 16, 2020)

Mr_Norwood said:


> Highly doubt it.. She's living in a white Chad country why would she not get pumped with Chads?
> Arabs hate Negroes anyway there's loads of racist hatred between various deathnik groups in the London area.


yeah but i see asian girls with africans, and vice versa. a lot, if not most mixing in the uk is intraethnic, even in london. also the fact its harder for both groups i think encourage more mixing, including with each other


----------



## Deleted member 6111 (Nov 16, 2020)

she said her bodycounts zero


----------



## Mr_Norwood (Nov 16, 2020)

Jk257 said:


> yeah but i see asian girls with africans, and vice versa. a lot, if not most mixing in the uk is intraethnic, even in london. also the fact its harder for both groups i think encourage more mixing, including with each other



Could be a London only thing because there's not much choice... The only white people in London are European immigrants or bottom of the barrel English people.. She's in Hertfordshire uni so loads of normal white Brits available with nice jobs, hygiene money etc. 

Her university is in a nice area surrounded by countryside and upper class towns


----------



## Deleted member 6111 (Nov 16, 2020)

Mr_Norwood said:


> Could be a London only thing because there's not much choice... The only white people in London are European immigrants or bottom of the barrel English people.. She's in Hertfordshire uni so loads of normal white Brits available with nice jobs, hygiene money etc.
> 
> Her university is in a nice area surrounded by countryside and upper class towns


hertfordshires a shit uni though. and the asian parts of hertfordshire are also shit


----------



## Deleted member 6111 (Nov 16, 2020)

yeah she said her bodycount is zero


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Nov 16, 2020)

GymcelDoomer said:


> this is horrible. i feel so compelled to somehow contact her father rn


need to see if she's virgin before


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Nov 16, 2020)

Jk257 said:


> View attachment 808887
> yeah she said her bodycount is zero


"babe"......................................................................................................
call her parents ngl.


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Nov 16, 2020)

Mr_Norwood said:


> Shut up, idiot


fact is fact. baldcuck


----------



## Mr_Norwood (Nov 16, 2020)

streege said:


> fact is fact. baldcuck



How am I a cuck?

I'm a racist, xenophobe white nationalist who hates women and simps.


----------



## sytyl (Nov 16, 2020)

Jk257 said:


> she said her bodycounts zero


tell her "and I just won 100 million dollars, now tell me the number" with the devil emoji


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Nov 16, 2020)

Mr_Norwood said:


> How am I a cuck?
> 
> I'm a racist, xenophobe white nationalist who hates women and simps.


you are a cuck to even talk to women that aren't virgin. you are a cuck to resort to escort. you are a cuck to have to go to 3rd world shithole to fuck women because of how ugly you are. You are a cuck to be still single and a teen in your mind at 35yo. You are a cuck to getting head from abomination asian women that are married. You are a cuck to complain always on your indeed shitty life but unable to just get a hair transplant while teens here undergo bimax. You are a cuck to be a nationalist when your country doesn't care about your bald ass. Could go on, but it's enough for now.


----------



## Mr_Norwood (Nov 16, 2020)

streege said:


> you are a cuck to even talk to women that aren't virgin. you are a cuck to resort to escort. you are a cuck to have to go to 3rd world shithole to fuck women because of how ugly you are. You are a cuck to be still single and a teen in your mind at 35yo. You are a cuck to getting head from abomination asian women that are married. You are a cuck to complain always on your indeed shitty life but unable to just get a hair transplant while teens here undergo bimax. You are a cuck to be a nationalist when your country doesn't care about your bald ass. Could go on, but it's enough for now.



Don't fuck escorts when I go to Asia


----------



## Deleted member 3583 (Nov 16, 2020)

Mr_Norwood said:


> Could be a London only thing because there's not much choice... The only white people in London are European immigrants or bottom of the barrel English people.. She's in Hertfordshire uni so loads of normal white Brits available with nice jobs, hygiene money etc.
> 
> Her university is in a nice area surrounded by countryside and upper class towns


Hertfordshire is full of dark triad blacks jfl


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Nov 16, 2020)

Mr_Norwood said:


> Don't fuck escorts when I go to Asia


So the sole part that is not accurate is this one. 
definitively your life is not cucked because of that. But it's similar to escortmaxxing, you know it well baldman, because these asians women would fuck anything that is white, no matter how ugly he is.

In short : Your very essence is cucked. I'm sorry but you have to accept it.


----------



## BigBoy (Nov 16, 2020)

streege said:


> OP, i have nothing to say to you beside that nothing is forgotten, nothing is forgiven, your two angels are writing down every bit of your nubhuman existence.





sytyl said:


> just do it most answer, simple as "body count tbh?"





GymcelDoomer said:


> this is horrible. i feel so compelled to somehow contact her father rn


What did he post? Do you guys have the pics?


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Nov 16, 2020)

BigBoy said:


> What did he post? Do you guys have the pics?


no i don't save pics. she was a robust looking somalian girl


----------



## BigBoy (Nov 16, 2020)

streege said:


> no i don't save pics. she was a robust looking somalian girl


What was she doing that you guys got so offended about?


----------



## EverythingMattersCel (Nov 16, 2020)

BigBoy said:


> What was she doing that you guys got so offended about?



If she breathes...


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Nov 16, 2020)

BigBoy said:


> What was she doing that you guys got so offended about?


wearing a veil, and overall showing a faithful vibe/pics, and yet beeing on tinder. I don't get the point. 
At least if she is fucking left and right, she has to admit it and not hide it to lie to her relative and future family.


----------



## Deleted member 6111 (Nov 16, 2020)

BigBoy said:


> What was she doing that you guys got so offended about?


being an independent young woman of colour and fighting the patriarchal systems which have come to suppress so many asian women. tbh theres probably a guardian or independent article about how tinder is actually wajib.


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Nov 16, 2020)

Jk257 said:


> being an independent young woman of colour and fighting the patriarchal systems which have come to suppress so many asian women. tbh theres probably a guardian or independent article about how tinder is actually wajib.


for a white guy you know a good amount of arabic words. 
Larp's me. 
Anyway, people are always paradoxical it is what it is.


----------



## Deleted member 6111 (Nov 16, 2020)

streege said:


> for a white guy you know a good amount of arabic words.
> Larp's me.
> Anyway, people are always paradoxical it is what it is.


used to work in north africa and the gulf


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Nov 16, 2020)

Jk257 said:


> used to work in north africa and the gulf


Well it's not surprising anymore that these girls act like that. 
They are only a minority, and it's "normal" to fuck around, because it's in our nature. Having a greater purpose to not doing it, is actually harder and less natural. Doesn't change the fact that these kind of girls are visible IRL very easily, and a minority.


----------



## Deleted member 1862 (Nov 16, 2020)

i have no idea what's going on in this thread, but is @Jk257 the dude with the really long midface?


----------



## Mr_Norwood (Nov 16, 2020)

streege said:


> So the sole part that is not accurate is this one.
> definitively your life is not cucked because of that. But it's similar to escortmaxxing, you know it well baldman, because these asians women would fuck anything that is white, no matter how ugly he is.
> 
> In short : Your very essence is cucked. I'm sorry but you have to accept it.



What is cucked about accepting reality and getting what pussy I can, where I can for as little price as possible.


----------



## Deleted member 6111 (Nov 16, 2020)

streege said:


> Well it's not surprising anymore that these girls act like that.
> They are only a minority, and it's "normal" to fuck around, because it's in our nature. Having a greater purpose to not doing it, is actually harder and less natural. Doesn't change the fact that these kind of girls are visible IRL very easily, and a minority.


do you mean a minority of muslim girls or a minority in general? i think people underestimate the number of second and third generation pakistanis arabs etc in the uk who are unfortunately integrating into soulless, secular society. their kids will be as nominally "muslim" as most english people are "christian". look how they forced that primary school in birmingham to teach that same sex adoption is fine. still kinda weird that shes wearing a hijab though


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Nov 16, 2020)

Mr_Norwood said:


> What is cucked about accepting reality and getting what pussy I can, where I can for as little price as possible.


you better have been married by now, and not looking for some used up meat at 50yo. Don't you find it cucked as a lifestyle?


----------



## Deleted member 6111 (Nov 16, 2020)

aut0phobic said:


> i have no idea what's going on in this thread, but is @Jk257 the dude with the really long midface?


i am yes although i dont know how you would have seen it. im not actually that moroccan guy


----------



## Biggdink (Nov 16, 2020)

What’s jannahcel ? And there’s nothing in op


----------



## Deleted member 6111 (Nov 16, 2020)

Biggdink said:


> What’s jannahcel ? And there’s nothing in op


i deleted it


----------



## Mr_Norwood (Nov 16, 2020)

streege said:


> you better have been married by now, and not looking for some used up meat at 50yo. Don't you find it cucked as a lifestyle?



Married to some old single mum hag and paying for her and her kids? No thx. I'd rather be alone grabbing what space pussy I can get along the way


----------



## Deleted member 1862 (Nov 16, 2020)

Jk257 said:


> i am yes although i dont know how you would have seen it. im not actually that moroccan guy


the dude who @goat2x larped as?


----------



## Deleted member 6111 (Nov 16, 2020)

aut0phobic said:


> the dude who @goat2x larped as?


i dont think youve got the right guy. although i do have a long midface. can you dm me the guy you think i am, if you have any photos?


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Nov 16, 2020)

Jk257 said:


> do you mean a minority of muslim girls or a minority in general? i think people underestimate the number of second and third generation pakistanis arabs etc in the uk who are unfortunately integrating into soulless, secular society. their kids will be as nominally "muslim" as most english people are "christian". look how they forced that primary school in birmingham to teach that same sex adoption is fine. still kinda weird that shes wearing a hijab though


minority of muslim imo. There aren't any minority in sheer numbers beside them that don't have prematiral sex.
I agree. And at the same time find it odd that you'r in such app while defending such position.
Without faith and virtue, there isn't a purpose in life, and people end up depressed by pursing their passions that are mere illusions.
The real contentment is about accepting whatever you have, be it good or bad, and stay steadfast because you know in the long run that your creator is testing those he likes, and will grant you a greater you in the long run.
All the purpose of modernity is to remplace god by humans and this lead to post-modernism where life by definition is absurd and without sense - it's low IQ in all approaches but you don't expect the average male to question himself, sadly, despite him claiming to be a rational atheist dude -, how can't you become depressed then?


----------



## Deleted member 6111 (Nov 16, 2020)

aut0phobic said:


> the dude who @goat2x larped as?


im an anglo guy with blue eyes brown hair, long midface, asymmetric face?


----------



## Deleted member 1862 (Nov 16, 2020)

Jk257 said:


> im an anglo guy with blue eyes brown hair, long midface, asymmetric face?


yeh p sure you're who i think you are


----------



## Deleted member 6111 (Nov 16, 2020)

streege said:


> minority of muslim imo. There aren't any minority in sheer numbers beside them that don't have prematiral sex.
> I agree. And at the same time find it odd that you'r in such app while defending such position.
> Without faith and virtue, there isn't a purpose in life, and people end up depressed by pursing their passions that are mere illusions.
> The real contentment is about accepting whatever you have, be it good or bad, and stay steadfast because you know in the long run that your creator is testing those he likes, and will grant you a greater you in the long run.
> All the purpose of modernity is to remplace god by humans and this lead to post-modernism where life by definition is absurd and without sense - it's low IQ in all approaches but you don't expect to the average male to question himself, sadly, despite him claiming to be a rational atheist dude -, how can't you become depressed then?


yeah i know its messed up being on tinder tbh. im not actually intending to do anything im just bored from lockdown, deleted social media entirely and was looking for validation, although i guess its still bad to participate


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Nov 16, 2020)

aut0phobic said:


> i have no idea what's going on in this thread, but is @Jk257 the dude with the really long midface?


all this thread is a larp at this point. I don't know what to think. Even op working in north africa seems odd.


----------



## Deleted member 6111 (Nov 16, 2020)

aut0phobic said:


> yeh p sure you're who i think you are


lmao when was he larping as me? can you link me? i dont see how this is possible


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Nov 16, 2020)

aut0phobic said:


> yeh p sure you're who i think you are


it's the guy who claimed to be chad despite his midface ?


----------



## Deleted member 1862 (Nov 16, 2020)

Jk257 said:


> lmao when was he larping as me? can you link me? i dont see how this is possible


cba to find it now lol


----------



## Deleted member 6111 (Nov 16, 2020)

aut0phobic said:


> cba to find it now lol


was it recent?? wtf???


----------



## Deleted member 1862 (Nov 16, 2020)

streege said:


> it's the guy who claimed to be chad despite his midface ?


bingo


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Nov 16, 2020)

Mr_Norwood said:


> Married to some old single mum hag and paying for her and her kids? No thx. I'd rather be alone grabbing what space pussy I can get along the way


This kind of life is sad. Why has it to be a single mum? 
Well this life is brutal, i can at least understand dudes that go full autism mode like you.


----------



## Deleted member 6111 (Nov 16, 2020)

aut0phobic said:


> bingo


im like 99% sure this isnt me. i dont see how he would have possibly gotten my photos. has it happened in the last couple of days?


----------



## Deleted member 1862 (Nov 16, 2020)

Jk257 said:


> im like 99% sure this isnt me. i dont see how he would have possibly gotten my photos. has it happened in the last couple of days?


iono bro, i feel like when you originally got on this site you asked for rates & shit


----------



## Deleted member 6111 (Nov 16, 2020)

aut0phobic said:


> iono bro, i feel like when you originally got on this site you asked for rates & shit


oh then that isnt me.


----------



## Deleted member 1862 (Nov 16, 2020)

Jk257 said:


> oh then that isnt me.


ffs ok bro i'll try to find the pictures, fuk u


----------



## goat2x (Nov 16, 2020)

aut0phobic said:


> the dude who @goat2x larped as?


no thats @Bdf4030


----------



## Deleted member 1862 (Nov 16, 2020)

goat2x said:


> no thats @Bdf4030


ty


----------



## Deleted member 1862 (Nov 16, 2020)

Jk257 said:


> oh then that isnt me.


this is who i thought you were lol


----------



## Bdf4030 (Nov 17, 2020)

aut0phobic said:


> this is who i thought you were lol
> View attachment 808937


I have a problem smh lol never claimed to be a chad


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Nov 17, 2020)

Bdf4030 said:


> I have a problem smh lol never claimed to be a chad


don't problem, u chad


----------

